

Ask HN: Freelancers, how do you handoff iPhone apps to your clients? - allenp

For the freelancers here - what do you do when you sell an iOS app to a client? Do you have the client register with Apple (and fill out their own financial information) and then do all the app signing for them?<p>This isn't a client that could, for example, take the source and compile and sign it themselves, although I will be giving them the source at the time of completion.<p>Is there an easier way to do this?
======
kgutteridge
We tend to submit on the clients behalf, but we usually have already handed
over the source code and instructions at this point.

Early on in the process we have got the client to sign up for the Apple
developer programme, if they haven't or are unwilling to do this and want to
self publish alarm bells should be ringing anyway

